# Adapter for Cars to Connect to Mobile Gadgets and USB flash drives



## IvanX (Sep 3, 2014)

I’m looking for a car adapter to listen to music from iPod and Android smartphone and also USB flash. Do you have any tips? I’ve heard some good reviews about car adapter AUX Link. It’s compatible with iOS gadgets, USB flash, SD cards and devices with 3.5 mm mini jack. Does anyone use it and can share his experience? Do you have better suggestions? Thank you!


----------



## J_Lam100 (Sep 4, 2014)

IvanX said:


> I’m looking for a car adapter to listen to music from iPod and Android smartphone and also USB flash. Do you have any tips? I’ve heard some good reviews about car adapter AUX Link. It’s compatible with iOS gadgets, USB flash, SD cards and devices with 3.5 mm mini jack. Does anyone use it and can share his experience? Do you have better suggestions? Thank you!


I can share with you my personal experience. When I made up my mind to buy car kit AUX Link, I was trying to find the best deal and it's really cheaper to buy it at the official website AUX Car Kits. The adapter was delivered in just five days. At first I tried to install it on my own, but had troubles extracting the OEM head unit. I didn't have the right tools, so in the end I had it installed in the nearest autotuning center. It took around 10 minutes. So far totally contented with the purchase. 

Pluses:

- compatible with iOS devices, USB pen drives, SD, MMC, SDHC cards, and there is also a 3.5 mm mini audio plug for other mobile devices (MP3 players, Windows-based and Android-based smartphones, tablets, laptops, netbooks, PSP etc.).
- great sound
- you can use it as a charger
- with additional Bluetooth dongle works perfectly as a Bluetooth car kit 
- music control with steering wheel buttons and buttons on the car stereo (really convenient)
- supports all music formats
- free and fast delivery
- takes very little space and almost invisible
- now I can listen to all my favourite compositions without carrying piles of CDs.

Minuses:

- relatively expensive as I also bought additional Bluetooth module to use the adapter as a Bluetooth handsfree car kit
- couldn't easily extract the car stereo so I had to go to autotuning workshop 

But all in all, I guess it's a good product. So in my opinion it's worth buying.


----------

